# How to prevent matting?



## Alexandra333

As Ted is going to be my first Cockapoo I'm a little worried in regards to his coat. I understand he will have lovely soft hair up until around 10 months, until his adult coat comes in. However I would like to know how frequently I will need to brush him as well as what types of brushes are the best to use. I will be planning on keeping him in a neat teddy bear style cut, in order to help keep maintaining his coat a little easier. I'm also hopefully going to be taught by my dog groomer who grooms my other dog, on how to clip him. Sorry I'm going on a tangent, so basically I'm after a few tips on how to manage the glorious coat of the cockapoo! Thanks


----------



## RuthMill

I would suggest daily comb through, I prefer a comb as it can get right down to the skin. Brushes can often just skim the surface. We do section by section and although daily is the ultimate goal, we often do it 4-5 times per week and cut out any matts along the way.


----------



## bearthecockapoo

When Bear has a short coat in the summer (1" or even slightly less during the very hot months) he did not get a single matt and I brushed him maybe once a week at most. Now his hair is much longer and shaggier (maybe 2-3") and I have been brushing him every other day with no matts. He has a very curly coat.


----------



## Marzi

Matts do happen... This weather is the worst, the dogs are constantly slightly damp and if they wear fleeces or coats friction can cause their fur to matt more. When life is busy it can be tricky to fit in adequate grooming time. I keep my poos hair fairly short and try to comb them through a couple of times a week. I have a blaster and that makes it easier to wash and dry them.... I just spent a couple of hours tonight washing legs and bellies and ear ends, drying and combing.... I am fed up of mud!


----------



## RuthMill

Marzi said:


> Matts do happen... This weather is the worst, the dogs are constantly slightly damp and if they wear fleeces or coats friction can cause their fur to matt more. When life is busy it can be tricky to fit in adequate grooming time. I keep my poos hair fairly short and try to comb them through a couple of times a week. I have a blaster and that makes it easier to wash and dry them.... I just spent a couple of hours tonight washing legs and bellies and ear ends, drying and combing.... I am fed up of mud!


It's in this weather than you just yearn for nice forest walks on dry paths with the sun peeping through the gaps in the trees. Ah those days are my favourite. 

Can't believe I forgot to mention my blaster. I love it.


----------



## Alexandra333

Just saying a big thank you to all of the replies, so so helpful! I really appreciate everybody's tips and advice


----------

